# unable to compile mpeg4ip-libmp4v2



## digrouz (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm trying to install kde4 from the ports and I'm stuck in one dependencie mpeg4ip-libmp4v2 with the following error:


```
libtool: compile:  cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../include -I/usr/local/include -D_REENTRANT -Werror -Wall -Wcast-align 
-Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -mtune=nocona -O3 -pipe -funroll-loops -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -ffast-math 
-march=nocona -fno-strict-aliasing -DMPEG4IP -I/usr/local/include/SDL -I/usr/local/include -D_GNU_SOURCE=1 -D_REENTRANT -MT getopt.lo -MD -MP 
-MF .deps/getopt.Tpo -c getopt.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/getopt.o
cc1: warnings being treated as errors
getopt.c: In function '_getopt_internal':
getopt.c:553: warning: passing argument 1 of 'exchange' discards qualifiers from pointer target type
getopt.c:575: warning: passing argument 1 of 'exchange' discards qualifiers from pointer target type
gmake: *** [getopt.lo] Error 1
*** Error code 2
```

Does anyone knows how to fix it?


----------

